# Strength of lamination for a chair seat



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

Question: I have what looks to be a large laminated (1 to 6/4 thick cubic strips of cherry or maple) countertop, and I was wondering if it's strong enough to be a cut and shaped into chair seat (say in a Whelsh style stick chair) without adding reinforcements to the bottom of the lamination?


----------

